# Store-All Solutions containers



## TomKemp (Dec 31, 2014)

I stumbled across these things at my local dollar general a few months back. I thought they would make for a good idea for housing a couple of my small B. Vagans that I had purchased as slings earlier in the year. The tops are completely clear and they snap on. I drilled holes in both ends for ventilation (I'm sure you can do the tops if you would like) For $5 bucks a pop, I figured why not. Their website apparently has lots of different sizes to offer as well. http://storallsolutions.com/pressnclick/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for this!


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought they were pretty handy


----------



## viper69 (Jan 3, 2015)

TomKemp said:


> I thought they were pretty handy


I dont see many containers like this that have a CLEAR top. This is a great feature. I will read about them more to decide. Any pro's/cons's ?


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

The clear top sold me. They latch tight and stack easily. I really haven't found any cons to them that left me disappointed.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 3, 2015)

TomKemp said:


> I stumbled across these things at my local dollar general a few months back. ...


Just a few suggestions, not criticisms. Increase the number of holes that you're currently using. My experience is that containers like that get used over and over and over again, and you never can predict what they'll be used for next. While you can easily cover excess holes with bits of tape, it's more difficult to drill or melt more holes in a container that's holding a very possessive OBT or a small roach colony (for instance).

Also, make the holes as high up the sides of the container as you can without blocking them with the lid. They'll allow the same amount of ventilation, but smaller crickets won't be able to escpae anywhere as easily. In fact, using more, smaller holes might also be suggested to retard cricket escapes. And, when the day comes that you need to use the container for a batch of African clawed frog 'poles (for instance), all the water won't drain out! :biggrin: (I just hate when that happens!)

But all in all, that's quite a find!


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Stan, I'll definitely put them to use


----------



## l1lthought (Jan 5, 2015)

ooo! I love that the top is clear. I'm going to have to take a look at these. Thank you.


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 5, 2015)

Does the plastic that these are made of resist heat mats? I've been looking for a clear plastic that is doesn't melt.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 6, 2015)

Very cool , definitely want some of those . Thanks for the post .


----------



## Tenevanica (Jul 5, 2015)

I should get some of these! Not sure what I can house in them, (I basically only keep insects) but if they are cheap, then I'll pick some up!


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 27, 2015)

I have used these in the past for also a B. vagans sub adult. They were great in locking security and also for viewing. I think I will upgrade to them again for something bigger next time.


----------



## TomKemp (Aug 10, 2015)

Spiderbesideher, I wish they made these containers way bigger as an option as well. They are nice for sub adults for a lot of species. Tenevanica, I think ones at this size are around $5 bucks a pop. I picked mine up at dollar general. They seem solid enough to handle a heat mat I suppose.


----------



## varanoid (Aug 10, 2015)

Gotta love dollar stores. Great find


----------

